# Texas Rising Arrives on Blu-Ray and DVD September 1



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

HISTORY®'S Spectacular Miniseries Event Charges Home On



Blu-Ray™ And DVD September 1 From Lionsgate Home Entertainment 

* Texas Rising*

SANTA MONICA, CA (June 23, 2015) - From the acclaimed team that created the multiple Primetime Emmy® Award-winning and ratings-record-breaking "Hatfields & McCoys" comes HISTORY®'s explosive miniseries Texas Rising, charging onto Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on September 1st. HISTORY®'s number one scripted telecast in over two years, the eight-hour epic miniseries premiered to 4.1 million viewers. Texas Rising tells the story of legendary hero Sam Houston and the Republic of Texas's intense struggle for independence against the forces of fierce Mexican General Santa Anna.



Spectacularly portraying the story of the most important moment in Texas history, Texas Rising is directed by two-time Academy Award®-nominated director Roland Joffé (Best Director, The Mission,1986; Best Director, The Killing Fields, 1985). The action-packed Western features an all-star cast, including Golden Globe® nominee Bill Paxton (Best Actor in a TV Series, "Big Love," 2010), who himself is a direct descendant of the character he plays, Sam Houston; Brendan Fraser (The Mummy), Ray Liotta (Goodfellas); Jeffrey Dean Morgan (TV's "The Secret Life of Marilyn Monroe"); Thomas Jane (HBO's "Hung"); Olivier Martinez (Unfaithful); Cynthia Addai-Robinson (TV's "Arrow"); Chad Michael Murray (TV's "One Tree Hill") and Max Thieirot (TV's "Bates Motel").



HISTORY® brings to life the thrilling, gut-wrenching and inspiring true story of how the state of Texas fought for their independence from the commanding rule of the Mexican General Santa Anna (Martinez), ultimately forming one of America's oldest and most legendary law enforcement agencies - The Texas Rangers. From rough-hewn Rangers with guns on their hips to the legendary "Yellow Rose of Texas" (Addai-Robinson), whose brains were matched only by her beauty, this is a story of the human spirit rising in the face of insurmountable odds and claiming a piece of history for themselves. 



The Texas Rising Blu-ray and DVD are loaded with over 30 minutes of never-before-seen bonus material, including the "Capturing the Revolution: Filming Texas Rising" all-access featurette and two additional featurettes that look at the real lives of Sam Houston and Antonio López de Santa Anna, allowing viewers to go deep inside the thrilling historic events and behind-the-scenes of the creation of the epic mini-series. The Texas Rising Blu-ray and DVD will be available for $29.99 and $26.98 respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Capturing the Revolution: Filming Texas Rising" featurette
"Sam Houston: A Man of the Revolution" featurette
"General Santa Anna: Leading Mexico" featurette

*Subject to change





PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: Texas Rising © 2015 ITV Studios, Inc and A+E Studios, LLC. Cover Art and Design © 2015 A&E Television Networks, LLC. All Rights Reserved. HISTORY, the "H" logo and A+E Studios are trademarks of A&E Television Networks, LLC. Distributed by LIONSGATE® under license from A+E Networks Consumer Products™. 

Rating: TV-PG

Genre: Western, Action

Closed Captioned: NA

Subtitles: English SDH and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 450 minutes

Blu-rayFormat: 1080P High Definition, 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™

DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't heard of this series but after reading about it above, I am curious. Considering we had to take "Texas History" in school, would be interesting to see how close this one is to the real history. lol.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've requested a review copy. I love western themed movies and I've enjoyed the History channel stuff so far ..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've requested a review copy. I love western themed movies and I've enjoyed the History channel stuff so far ..


Great. I am looking forward to your review. I am also a fan of westerns as well as the History Channel and from what they have offered so far in terms of historical re-enactments, this one I suspect will not disappoint.


----------

